# Constant Panting after childbirth



## Brudles (Mar 5, 2013)

My eldest rabbit recently had her first litter about six days ago. Roughly one day before she started having them she started panting, and even though it's been days since labor, she hasn't stopped panting. Does anyone have any idea why? This is my first litter too so I'm not sure if it's normal, stress, lung problems, or what. 

If anybody could enlighten me, we'd appreciate it.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't have any experience with breeding rabbits, but it doesn't quite sound right to me, it's possible that the kits stressed her lungs or ribs or something near the lung. How many did she have, was it a large litter?

I would take her to the vet, especially since it's been six days since birth, that's a long time for her to be stressed.


----------



## Brudles (Mar 5, 2013)

She had seven, and she's a Californian white so I believe that's a normal size. Is there a better sub board for me to be posting on besides 'Infirmary' where breeders hang out and they could help me?


----------



## Azerane (Mar 5, 2013)

There is the Rabbitry and Showroom forum http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f20/ but I would hold off on posting there since you already posted here, it doesn't need to be in two places, people will see it


----------



## molly (Mar 5, 2013)

What you're describing is really not normal, you don't need a breeder to tell you that. Like the previous poster said, she may have fractured something when pushing during labour or there is some other serious issue going on. This is not something you're going to be able to address at home. Breeding is a big responsibility and sometimes things go wrong, it's your responsibility to make sure your doe is not suffering because of a situation you put her in. Do you have a rabbit savvy vet?


----------



## Hyatt101 (Mar 5, 2013)

I second taking her to a vet immediately


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 5, 2013)

Moved the thread for you.

If she is still panting after all the babies (presumably) have been born, there may be a stuck kit, That may require emergency vet attention.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 5, 2013)

we are rarely there for our mommas when they kindle but hard breathing doesn't sound right. How old is she?
I would take her in if it were me


----------



## bhoffman (Mar 5, 2013)

I would take her to a rabbit savvy vet ASAP. I have only had 4 litters born here now and have yet to experience this. Seeing this in one of my rabbits would have me very concerned. I would take her to the vet right away. I agree with the other person who said this, but breeding is a huge responsibility. We need to be ready and waiting for any situation.


----------



## Brudles (Mar 5, 2013)

She's only about a year old. Unfortunately I'm not very good at feeling for babies yet so I'll personally have no way of knowing if there's a stuck kit. I'll have to take her to the vet. I just imagine a stuck kit would cause more problems than heavy breathing after seven days and otherwise she's acting totally normal, so I just wanted to check to be sure it wasn't a common occurrence before taking her down to the vet and stressing her out when she's still got babies to feed.

Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Mar 5, 2013)

How did the vet trip go?


----------

